# 20.10 BEACHMARATHON HOEK van HOLLAND-DEN HELDER



## pollux8 (3. September 2013)

Zum Ende der 2013er  Bikesaison kündigen sich mit den ersten Herbststürmen auch wieder die anspruchsvollen Nordsee-Strandrennen in den Niederlanden an.

So fällt am 20.10.2013  der Startschuss zur 12.  Auflage des  mittlerweile traditionellen Strandmarathons in Hoek van Holland
Das Rennen verläuft über 135 km direkt am Strand entlang nordwärst mit dem Ziel Den Helder.
Damit die Strecke nicht zu eintönig wird umfährt man zwischendurch die Häfen von Scheveningen und Ijmuiden.

Die Startkosten betragen 27 Euro (inclusive Finisher-Tshirt, Strandparty und Rundumbetreuung während des Strandrennens.

Weitere  Infos unter:

http://www.beachbiking.nl/






http://beachbiking.nl/deel-hvh-13.html


----------



## pollux8 (8. September 2013)

Windstärke 8 beim Beachrace  Den Helder-Petten  2008.
Diese Bedingungen müssen nicht sein

Von daher wird dieses Event auch immer das spannendste  in der Geschichte dieses Marathons bleiben.Von  den 6 Jahren,die ich bis jetzt mit gemacht habe,bin ich immer in einer Zeit von 5-6 STD über gekommen.
3 mal Rückenwind und die letzten 3 Jahre seitlichen Gegenwind mit 3-4 Windstärken.







Aber hoffen wir diesmal auf eine sonnige Startaufstellung bei Südlichen Winden,wie im Jahre 2009.
Die Guest Häuser sind alle rund um Hoek van Holland schon ausgebucht.
Da bleibt einen nur noch die Jugendherge  übrig.
Die ist von der Entfernung von 2km der nächste Punkt zum Strand

http://www.nivon.nl/accommodaties/natuurvriendenhuizen/huisdetail.asp?AccommodatiesID=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duafüxin (11. September 2013)

Die Windstärke haben wir im Moment auch, dazu Regen. Also optimales Wetter für die Vorbereitung. 

Mütze, Buff, Handschuhe und Licht sind seit dieser Woche rausgekramt und auf gehts vor und nach der Arbeit


----------



## Renn Maus (11. September 2013)

Ich plane auch dieses Jahr wieder mitzufahren 
Wisst Ihr wieviele Plätze noch frei sind?


----------



## Peter88 (11. September 2013)

Fragen:

Hat ein Smart Sam hat noch zu viel Profil um wirklich schnell auf Sand zu sein? Wie hoch ist den der Anteil den man auf Sand fährt?


----------



## Renn Maus (12. September 2013)

Hi Peter,

zu deiner 1. Frage kann ich nichts sagen, da ich bei meinem Debut vor 2 Jahren bereits einen richtigen Slick dafür hatte.

Der Sandanteil dürfte bei gut 80% liegen.
Der Großteil davon (>95%) fahrbar, Abschnittsweise aber auch zu schieben.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pollux8 (12. September 2013)

Mit den Reifen ist das immer ein Poker Spiel.Wenn der Sand hart ist ,kann man alles fahren.cylecross,Holland Rad,oder wenn es hart auf hart geht geht es auch nur mit ne Felge





Aber die Strecke ist 135km lang, Die ersten km bis Scheveningen(25km)
sind meistens weich und nur mit Wasserkontakt befahrbar
Dann knirschen schon zum ersten mal die Ketten.
Das heb sich mit den Steckenabschnitt Scheveningen-Ijmuiden schnell auf.
Da kann man meistens Gas geben.
Je nach dem ob in den Tagen noch mals eine Algenplage herrscht,hat man
gelben-grünen klebrigen Sand.und man kann das Ding nur im Wasser fahren.
Aber kein Grund zur Sorge,das ist mir bis jetzt nur in meinen Trainingsrunden passiert.


Zitat:Reifen müssen 2,35 breit sein mit 1,5bar.und kein Profil

Notfalls geht es auch mit Racing Ralf
Die hat epic03 mal gehabt und ist auch unter die ersten 50 gekommen.


----------



## Duafüxin (13. September 2013)

Meine Super Moto sind gestern gekommen. 
Die werde ich dann mal auf unseren Reitwegen probieren. Genau passend wurden die gerade mit frischem Sand aufgefüllt


----------



## pollux8 (14. September 2013)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> Meine Super Moto sind gestern gekommen.
> Die werde ich dann mal auf unseren Reitwegen probieren. Genau passend wurden die gerade mit frischem Sand aufgefüllt



Ich hoffe,das du in der ersten Trainingsrunde mit Deinen neuen Strandreifen auf den Reiterwegen Erfolg hattest.
Wenn,dann teste mal den Reitersand mit 0,8 bar.
Aber mehr wie ein quälender 15 Durchschnitt holt man da auch nicht raus.
Um Spaß zu haben ,muß man als Hobbyfahrer mindesten einen 20-25 Durchschnitt bei dem HVH-DH Rennen raus holen.
Zitat: Der Strand ist im Verhältnis  mit den Reiterwegen nicht
zu vergleichen.


----------



## remmydemmy (14. September 2013)

Super Moto ist genau der richtige Reifen für den Strand! Kleiner Tip, er fährt sich auch sehr gut tubeless, dann rollt er noch besser am Strand! Mein Beachbike ist gerade fertig geworden, zwar fehlt noch die mechanische Scheibenbremse aber das kommt später, die Avid Bremse verträgt das Salzwasser gar nicht gut, bessere Erfahrungen haben wir mit Shimano Bremsen (hydraulisch und mechanisch). 
Wichtig ist auch noch die Übersetzung, hinten sollte man sich für eine Kassette mit 11-26 bis 11-28 entscheiden, vorn kann man ruhig ein 42er auflegen (beim 29er Bike).
Hörnchen haben sich auch als sinnvoll erwiesen, ein 60-62cm Lenker reicht auch, es ist schließlich fast wie ein Radrennen (Aerodynamik). Die Federgabel sollte auch Zuhause bleiben, zum einen braucht man bei dem Gelände keine Federung und zum anderen kann es sein das die Gabel nach dem Rennen einen Service nötig hat ;-). Vielleicht trifft man sich ja bei der Nummernausgabe am Abend vor dem Rennen.


----------



## pollux8 (17. September 2013)

ZEIT ONLINE macht ein bisschen Werbung über den Beachmarathon.
http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/09/09/strandrennen-an-der-wasserlinie/

Die Teilnehmer Liste füllt sich in der Homepage.

Bis jetzt haben sich 19 Deutsche Teilnehmer für den Beachmarathon eingeschrieben.
Jetzt bleibt es noch vier Wochen fürs einschreiben

http://beachbiking.nl/deel-hvh-13.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duafüxin (19. September 2013)

Wenn Die Zeit schon Werbung macht für so ein (hoffentlich) tolles Event, dann ist das Rennen doch schon quasi Pflicht und ein wunderbarer Saisonausklang.

Wobei mich bei dem vorgestellten Extra-Beachbike schon etwas gewundert hat, dass da Scheibenbremsen verbaut wurden 

Eins ist jedenfalls sicher: Wenn ich starte, ist das Wetter immer etwas Besonderes. Hab ich dieses Jahr mehrfach geschafft und die Jahre davor bei der Dua-WM auch. Das erstemal seit 20 Jahren Temperaturen um die 25°C und Sonne. Letztes Jahr bei der Winter-Dua-Meisterschaft im belgischen Kasterlee waren die Bedingungen die härtesten in 11 Jahren.

Mal guggen was ich am 20.10. für Wetter zaubere


----------



## Renn Maus (19. September 2013)

Hauptsache keine Auflandender Sturm mit Schneeregen bei 2°C.
Obwohl?!
Wäre auch irgendwie geil


----------



## Duafüxin (19. September 2013)

Hauptsache im Ziel steht jemand, der uns vom Rad kloppt


----------



## pollux8 (22. September 2013)

4 Wochen noch,dann werden wir wie die Stiere den Strand 
von Holland glatt bügeln.
Den Salz und Sand zwischen den Zähnen und Augen haben,
Den Kopf voller Endorphine und Glückshormone haben.
Die Beine werden ermattet sein.
Dafür gibt es am Ziel eine Stärkung in form einer deftigen Erbsensuppe





Wer am Samstag Nachmittag schon ankommt,der sollte den Strand
nicht als Training benutzen,den dann ist noch die Flut angesagt.

Lieber den Rest des Tages eine Runde am Hafen machen und den Pier 
entlang laufen.
Den lekkersten Matjes gibt es an der Fishbude an der Bahnstation.

Nach den heutigen Stand haben sich *23
* Deutsche für dieses Event angemeldet.
Nicht schlecht für holländische MTB Events


----------



## Duafüxin (23. September 2013)

pollux8 schrieb:


> :Nach den heutigen Stand haben sich *23
> * Deutsche für dieses Event angemeldet.
> Nicht schlecht für holländische MTB Events



Und erst zwei Frauen  ?

Da geht doch auch noch was *chaka*


----------



## pollux8 (24. September 2013)

Nach den neusten Erkenntnissen ist der Küstenabschnitt in Holland gut präpariert
Die Holländer lassen ihn aktuell schon 2X am Tag mit frischen Seewasser abspülen

Problem wird momentan nur noch der Start sein.
Wenn am 20.10. um 8 Uhr morgens das Startzeichen ertönt,dann wird es noch richtig dunkel sein.
Der Sonnenaufgang wird erst um 8:20 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duafüxin (25. September 2013)

... dafür haben wir ein Daylight-Finish


----------



## pollux8 (26. September 2013)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Wenn am 20.10. um 8 Uhr morgens das Startzeichen ertönt,dann wird es noch richtig dunkel sein.
> Der Sonnenaufgang wird erst um 8:20 sein



Vielleicht wird es ganz witzig sein,wenn ungefähr 800 Teilnehmer eine Lampe mitbringen.
Das wird bestimmt ein Lekkerbissen für die Fotografen werden,(Ein Lichtermeer von Bikelampen und im Hintergrund ein Schimmer der aufgehenden Sonne.


----------



## pollux8 (29. September 2013)

Eine STD länger schlafen
Der Veranstalter Beachbiking.nl kam  jetzt zu den Beschluß die Startzeit um eine STD zu verschieben.
*Start Hoek van Holland-Den Helder : 09:00 uur !*

Ich hätte es mir auch nicht vorstellen können,das der Start in der Dunkelheit statt findet

Es gibt auf der Webside noch ein paar gute Hinweise über die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit der einzelnen Stationen.

http://beachbiking.nl/informatie-hvh.html

Allmählich wird es Wetter mäßig spannend.Bekommen wir nach den Hochdruck gebiet mit den starken Ostwinden eine konstante Südwest Strömung,oder bleibt der Wind für mehrere Tage wieder auf West.


----------



## Duafüxin (30. September 2013)

Denn ist ja gut, dass ich in DH doch noch ne Übernachtung gebucht hab.

Wenn ich so kurz vorm Besenwagen herdümpel, wär der letzte Zug wahrscheinlich weg gewesen 

Letztes WE war ich bei unseren belgischen Nachbarn beim Traillaufen. War auch schöööön


----------



## remmydemmy (30. September 2013)

Es ist nicht mehr lang bis zum Start zum Strandvergnügen! Hier nochmal ein schöner Film zum Race, dann kribbelts richtig schön im Margen ;-)!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bhDN3ixyTk&list=UUoJChXBekqYUzsJZge7aREg&index=1&feature=plcp"]Cycloteam.nl - MTB beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]

We zien ons aan Zee
Remmydemmy


----------



## Duafüxin (8. Oktober 2013)

So ruhig hier. Ist Pollux schon weggeweht?


----------



## pollux8 (9. Oktober 2013)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> So ruhig hier. Ist Pollux schon weggeweht?


Ne,Zur Zeit bin ich noch  bis zum WE am Strand von Egmond aan Zee 
und buegel die Piste Platt.
Aber momentan ist der Strand trotz Ebbe  noch wie ein Butterkuchen,
daher sind einige Laufpassagen noetig






Das wird zum Vorteil fuer dich sein,denn du kannst beim Laufen punkten

Vom Wetter her wird es spannend,
WE kommt noerdliche Stroemung,dann bis mitte der Woche auf Ost drehend, die einen Wetterfroesche quarken auf Sud die anderern quarken 
die andere richtung.
Kannst du nicht mit deiner maustaste irgend wo ein hoch aus den Sueden 
ziehen und Sudwest besorgen
Wir waeren dir sehr dankbar

http://buienradar.nl/weersverwachting


----------



## Duafüxin (10. Oktober 2013)

Denn bügel mal schön weiter 

Punkten will ich da nicht, ist nur ne Vorbereitung für Kasterlee mit Ziel Ankommen


----------



## Duafüxin (11. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Strandprofis: Wie macht ihr euer Rad seewasserfest?
Mit Fett oder Wachs? Oder reicht wenn mans hinterher gleich abspülen kann?


----------



## pollux8 (11. Oktober 2013)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> Denn bügel mal schön weiter



Der Strand ist jetzt gut geplättet.Der heutige Regen hat zur Festigung
eine menge dazu getan.

Ich konnte  mein 29 Beachbike in den 8 tagen gut schlauchlos fahren.
(1,5 bar) Gegen ein 26 zoll ein riesen Unterschied

Die heutigen Wetterdaten sind sich bis jetzt einig geworden 

*Am 20.10 haben wir Rückenwind*

Ok das habe ich letztes Jahr auch gesagt und dann drehte der Wind in der Nacht auf Nord-Ost

http://www.weeronline.nl/Europa/Nederland/Hoek-van-Holland/4057928

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ijmuiden

Wir haben uns heute noch Zugkarten besorgt.
*Man kann in  der Drogerie Kette KRUIDVAT Tagestickets für NS Züge für 13 Euro*
für einen Tag am Wochenende bekommen.


http://www.kruidvat.nl/domains/defa...ntentcode=2013-40-treinkaartjesactie&token=-1

Man kann da einsteigen und fahren wohin man will.
Also für uns kostet das am dem Event Wochenende 26 Euro für den 
Samstag und Sonntag,plus 12 Euro Bikegebühren

Sonntag,ist der letzte Termin der Anmeldung.
Startzeiten sind jetzt doch wieder um 8 Uhr

Grundie Katwijker Gemeinde will das die letzten den Boulevard um 
um 9:30 passiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (13. Oktober 2013)

Es sieht doch nicht schlecht aus für den 20.10.
Besser gesagt:Es sieht für den *20.10 echt geil aus*
Wir kommen aus der lause kälte (9Grad) in die warme Südströmung mit 15-17 Grad und wenn wir dabei den Rückenwind spüren,dann wird uns richtig heiß.
Es kann natürlich auch sein,das wir vom Regen angetrieben werden.
Vielleicht bring es auch die doppelte Schubkraft von hinten.

Heute ist der letzte Tag der Anmeldung


----------



## pollux8 (14. Oktober 2013)

In unserer Truppe ist einer wegen einer Verletzung ausgefallen.
Daher bieten wir einen Startplatz  mit Übernachtung in Hoek van Holland  an.
Die Rückenwind sause ist mit Badespaß garantiert


----------



## pollux8 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja,dieses mal haben wir richtig Glück,oder Schwein
*Rückenwind auf 135km* ,das ohne Ende

Von den Temperaturen und Windrichtung das beste Jahr seit 7 Jahren.

Ob der Wettergott die Windturbinen mit Dynamit zündet,oder ob es eine Fehlzündung gibt,das wird sich Sonntag morgen raus stellen.

Zumindest haben sich Winde bis 6 Windstärken angesagt.

Da wird der alte Rekord von 3:28 bestimmt überboten werden.
Allein schon wegen der 29 Serie.






Hier noch einige Live Stream Webcams

http://www.scheveningenlive.nl/
 Ab 8:30

http://www.zvnoordwijk.nl/wedstrijd/...bcamframe.html

 Ab 9:30

http://www.kustgids.nl/beachcam/index.html


----------



## Duafüxin (22. Oktober 2013)

Da Pollux noch vom Rennen träumt, schreib ich mal dass es ganz nett war.
Vor allem das Wetter


----------



## pollux8 (22. Oktober 2013)

Der Beachmarathon 2013 war Wettermäßig der beste seit meiner 
7 jährigen Teilnahme dieser Veranstaltung.
Der angesagte Rückenwind blies mäßig aus Südost-Süd
Im Mondschein ertönte noch der Startschuß  der 850 Teilnehmer.Den der Sonnenaufgang war 20 min später.Nach 6 km gab es vor Kijkduin erstmal wieder eine Laufpassage.die dann ab Scheveningen zur Rennautobahn über ging.Da kam man locker auf einen Schnitt von 38kmh.
Die Elite hatte mir gegenüber schon einen 45 Schnitt.
Ab den zweiten Abschnitt von Wijk aan Zee legte der Wind noch mal ein bisschen zu,Jetzt kam er direkt von hinten.Man segelte zwischen den Mövenkolonien und den herbeigelaufenden Hunden vorbei.
Ein Rausch der Geschwindigkeit.
Der Sieger Robbert de Nijs kam im Ziel auf einen Schnitt von 37kmh

Ich war mit meinen 28kmh nah dran und blieb in die 40% Scala.

Hier ist noch ein *sehr guter Bericht mit vielen Bildern von Johanna* aus den Forum von helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de


http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7436


----------



## Duafüxin (24. Oktober 2013)

Eventuell fahr ich am 8. Dezember nach Nordwijk zum BeachRace über 52 km. 
Noch jemand?


----------



## pollux8 (3. November 2013)

Der neue Termin für den nächsten Beachmarathon steht jetzt schon fest
Wegen der Gezeiten findet der Marathon am *9.11.2014* statt.

Bis dahin sind bis März noch andere Beach Events  an Hollands Küste fällig.

23.11 Scheveningen 
http://www.rabobeachchallenge.nl/ 

 08.12.Noordwijk 
http://www.mtbbeachrace.nl/ 

 11.1.2014 Egmond aan zee 
http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/ 

 02.02.Den Helder. 
http://www.beachbiking.nl/index.html 

16.02.2014 rockanje
http://www.farmfritesstrandrace.nl/

09.03.2014 Ameland
http://www.mtbameland.nl/

16.03.Castricum 
http://mtbstrandrace.nl/


----------



## Duafüxin (22. November 2013)

In Noordwijk und Egmond bin ich gemeldet


----------



## pollux8 (24. November 2013)

Bilderbuch Wetter beim gestrigen  Strand Rennen in Scheveningen.
Die Veranstalter hatte deshalb auch allen Grund zu Freude ein solch gelungendes Event zu verkaufen.
Mit 1300 Teilnehmer immerhin die zweit größte Veranstaltung in diesen Bereich.
Wegen Bauarbeiten am Strand hinter Katwijk wurde der Kurs diesmal auf zwei Runden (Scheveningen-Katwijk-Scheveningen) umgeleitet.
Da sich die Strandracer nicht zu viel in die Quere kommen sollten,gab es als Entlastung ein Dünenabschnitt mit zwei derben steilen -sandigen -Strandaufgängen
Der Wind bließ mit 3 Windstärken aus den Norden.Daher hatte man auf den Rückweg den Wind von hinten.
Der Local Matador Sebastian Langenveld gewann das 45km Rennen in einer Zeit von 1:22 vor Stefan Vreugdenhil  und Bram Imming 

Wir Sandhasen aus Deutschland mischten in der Zeit von 1:44-1:51 mit
Als Belohnung gabs eine Medaille mit mehreren Souveniers 



.

Für mehr Fotos: unter

http://www.harfoto.nl/SV Beach Challenge 2013/index.html

Hier noch ein nachträgliches sehenswertes Video vom Rennen in Scheveningen.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=570462203023760&set=vb.296364603812673&type=3&theater

Das nächste Rennen erwartet uns schon in zwei Wochen in Noordwijk.

Für das größte Rennen in Egmond aan Zee  (11.1.2014)gibt es nur noch 
Restplätze .Dann wird der Le Champion Veranstalter die Tore mit 4000 Strand Hasen dicht  machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (27. November 2013)

Das Kultrennen Egmond-pier-Egmond ist knapp 7 Wochen 
vor den Start mit 4000 angemeldeten  Strandhasen schon ausverkauft.






http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/2013/11/27/agu-egmond-pier-egmond-vol/


----------



## pollux8 (9. Dezember 2013)

Noordwijk-Ijmuiden)

Der Nikolaus Klassiker zum Jahresende.

2 Tage zuvor zog noch der Nordwest Sturm Xaver über die Nordsee Küste hinweg. zum Gunsten der Sandhasen ,plättete der sturm die Piste auf 50m breite.
850 Teilnehmer waren diesmal am Start. Die Temperaturen stiegen mal wieder auf angenehme 10 Grad und der Süd west Wind blies mit 5 Windstärken doch noch ein paar Sonnenlücken hinweg.

Auf den Hinweg nach Ijmuiden hatten wir als Vorfreude den Rückenwind auf 26km Länge.
Diese Freude mußten wir auf den Rückweg durch kräftiges Treten uns zurück erobern.
Die Duafüxin hatte es am diesem Tag sehr schwer.300 m nach den Start 
mußte sie nach einen Platten schon den Schlauch wechseln.Dabei verlor 
sie sämtliche Gruppen.und mußte sich fast im Alleingang gegen den Wind hoch kämpfen. Da muß ich 3mal den Daumen erheben

Bei mir fiel auf der hälfte der Strecke ein Teil der Pedale ab,so konnte ich nur noch auf einen rutschigen Stahlstift mein bestes geben.
In der Ergebnissliste muß man von hinten anfangen.

Bernie,Christopf und Jürgen konnten mehr Erfolge zeigen.Sie kamen im ersten drittel durch die Ziellinie.
Zitat.Strand-Urlaub-heizen-Funfactor hoch 10.


----------



## pollux8 (16. Januar 2014)

*Deutscher Combi Sieg beim Egmond Race*









Der deutsche Radprofi Georg Potrebitsch hat die Combi Wertung für Egmond Strandrace für sich entschieden.
Das 36km Strandrennen fuhr er in der Zeit von 1:33 und den Halbmarathon im Laufen lief er in der Zeit von 1.13

Der Samstag morgen fing mit Dauerregen und stürmischen Sudwestwinden an.Da hatte noch keiner daran geglaubt,das das Rennen
mit 4000 Teilnehmern überhaupt statt findet.
Pünktlich zum Start um 13:30 drehte der Wind auf Nordwest und die Sonne kam in vollen Zügen heraus.
Nur das Problem waren die fahrbaren  Strandverhältnisse.
Die Elite konnte sich die besten Verhältnisse nur in Wassernähe suchen.









So wie hier der Gewinner Sebastian Langeveld auf der suche nach der richtigen Spur war. hatte im Finish eine Zeit von 1:19
Die sandigen Verhältnisse entwickelten für uns (letzte Startgruppe) um so besser.
somal die ebbe sich immer weiter zurück zog.









Da viele Teilnehmer ihren lenker verrissen haben,häuften sich die Stürze durch aufgewühlten Sand.
Nach der 17km Wende in Wijk aan Zee mußten sich die Elite wieder eine neue Sandspur ziehen.
Sie durften ja nicht in unsere glattgebügelten Spur kommen.
Aber im großen und ganzen waren die führenden Truppen halt 15min langsamer als in den Vorjahren.

Wir konnten mit den Zeiten von 1.47-1:53 ganz zu frieden sein. immerhin waren wir auf der 2 und 3.
Ergebnisliste von 16 Seiten zu lesen.

Am 2.2 ist unser nächstes Rennen in Petten


----------

